# Son 3CE có chì không



## nnquynh (18/5/20)

*Son 3CE có chì không? Đây là một nếu mà số đông các eva băn khoăn, cũng như được đa phần blogger cân nhắc khi review. Son 3CE là sản phẩm khuẩy đáo thị trường mỹ phẩm hiện nay với đa dạng dòng sản phẩm nhau như: 3ce lipstick, 3ce velvet lip tint,... Cùng xác định lời cho lời khuyên cho câu hỏi son 3ce có chứa chì không ở ngay dưới đây!
Đôi nét về son 3CE
Son 3CE có chì không*? 3CE là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc uy tín được phần nhiều các eva say mê với các sản phẩm lành tính từ phấn make up, chì kẻ mắt, kẻ mày cho tới những loại son môi. Từ khi xuất hiện trên thị trường, son môi 3CE gồm các loại son 3CE thỏi, son lì 3CE, son kem lì 3CE... Đã tạo được dấu ấn với bảng màu đẹp mắt, hợp cá tính, hợp xu thế, có nhiều sự lựa chọn nên bất kỳ ai cũng có thể dùng được, không quá kén da mà còn bởi vì sự an toàn mà sản phẩm đã đem lại.

Theo thống kê đã cho thấy rằng rất ít người dùng son môi 3CE gặp hiện trạng dị ứng hay khó chịu. Với phương châm "Đẹp nổi bật, quyến rũ mà an toàn", những dòng sản phẩm của 3CE luôn là sự chọn lựa của phổ biến người mỗi khi nghĩ tới việc sắm một thỏi son môi.

_



_

_các dòng sản phẩm đặc biệt là son 3CE đều được phụ nữ vô cùng thận trọng_

*Son 3CE có chì không?
Son 3CE có chì không*? Son 3CE có đa dạng dòng khác nhau như 3ce lipstick, 3ce velvet lip tint,... Do vậy nên hàm lượng chì của từng loại cũng không giống nhau. phổ biến các dòng son lì lâu trôi, có nguy cơ bám màu cao thì sẽ có lượng chì lớn hơn. Mặc dù son 3CE có công dụng bám màu khá chất lượng thế nhưng hầu như lượng chì trong các dòng son đã ra mắt khá ít hoặc có thể nói là không có.

các thỏi son có hàm lượng chì phổ biến nhất theo thống kê của FDA là:


Maybelline’s Color Sensation in Pink Petal có hàm lượng chì ở mức 7.19ppm
L’Oreal Colour Riche in Volcanic có hàm lượng chì ở mức 7.0ppm
NARS Semi-Matte in Red Lizard có hàm lượng chì ở mức 4.93ppm
Cover Girl Queen Collection Vibrant Hues Color in Ruby Remix có hàm lượng chì ở mức 4.92ppm
NARS Semi-Matte in Funny Face có hàm lượng chì ở mức 4.89ppm
L’Oreal Colour Rich in Tickled Pink có hàm lượng chì ở mức 4.45ppm
L’Oreal Intensely Moisturizing Lipcolor in Heroic có hàm lượng chì ở mức 4.41ppm
Con số 7,19ppm (7,19 phần triệu) cao hơn sản phẩm nhiễm chì thấp nhất tới 275 lần.

*Hàm lượng chì trong son 3CE có nguy hiểm không?
Son 3CE nhiều chì không?*

Son 3CE không có tên trong danh sách son chứa chì được công bố theo thống kê của Cục quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm Mỹ (FDA). kiểm định 400 thỏi son về hàm lượng chì cho thấy hàm lượng chì trong son 3CE không vượt mức cho phép, Vì thế nên bạn cũng có thể an tâm áp dụng. Với các dòng son đã được ra mắt trước đó thì như vậy, Dù vậy với các dòng son mới ra mắt trên thị trường thì sao?

*Hàm lượng chì trong những dòng son 3CE*

- Với các dòng son như 3CE Lily Maymac Matte Lip Color , 3CE Mood Recipe Matte Lip Color có độ bám màu ở mức trung bình, với khả năng giữ màu không được đánh giá cao chỉ khoảng 5 h giả dụ bạn không ăn uống gì nhiều. nếu ăn những loại đồ ăn thông thường dầu mỡ thì son nhanh trôi, hầu như không giữ lại được chút nào trên môi. Đây cũng được xem như thế mạnh do nhờ vậy mà lượng chì trong son không cao

- Dòng son kem lỳ mới ra mắt gần đây là 3CE Velvet Lip Tint tuy có độ lỳ cao, nguy cơ bám màu cũng tốt hơn thế nhưng hàm lượng chì vẫn ở trong mức cho phép nên chị em cũng có thể yên tâm

_



_

_một vài dòng son thỏi của 3CE_

_>> Son 3CE Red Recipe Tông Màu Đỏ" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255); box-sizing: border-box; margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-left: 0px; transition: all 0.2s ease-out 0s; user-select: text !important;">>>> Son 3CE Red Recipe Tông Màu Đỏ_

Chính vì trong thành phần son không có rộng rãi chì nên ngoài bảng màu phong cách hợp xu hướng và hợp da của phổ biến người thì đây cũng là lý bởi vì khiến son 3CE Hàn Quốc được rộng rãi người đam mê đến vậy, nhất là ở Việt Nam. Dù vậy bởi quá Nổi tiếng và được để ý như Vì vậy đã có hiện trạng hàng fake, hàng fake tràn lan trên thị trường. Với những loại son này thì chắc chắn chất lượng không thể cam kết nên các eva thích phải tinh ý chọn lựa sản phẩm hàng hiệu và địa chỉ chọn uy tín.

_



_

_Son kem lì 3CE Velvet Lip Tint không có lượng chì vượt quá mức cho phép dù nguy cơ bám màu cao_

_>> Son Kem Lì 3CE Velvet Lip Tint đẹp khó cưỡng - Màu Nâu Đất - Near And Dear" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255); box-sizing: border-box; margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-left: 0px; transition: all 0.2s ease-out 0s; user-select: text !important;">>>> Son Kem Lì 3CE Velvet Lip Tint đẹp khó cưỡng - Màu Nâu Đất - Near And Dear_

*Cách thử chì trong son 3CE*
Son 3CE có hàm lượng chì trong mức cho phép và không gây ra nguy hại đến sức khỏe, Vì vậy nên việc thử chì trong son 3CE là không thiết yếu. Dù vậy trường hợp con gái vẫn nhận thấy không an tâm thì hoàn toàn có thể áp dụng các cách thử chì dưới đây:

- áp dụng trang sức vàng hoặc bạc: Đây là khoa học thử chì son môi phổ biến được nhiều người vận dụng. Chỉ mong muốn dùng son quẹt một đường ra tay rồi sau đấy sử dụng trang sức vàng hoặc bạc chà lên vết son. nếu son đen sậm lại, màu sắc càng sậm thì lượng chì càng phổ biến và ngược lại.

- sử dụng nước: Bạn cắt một mẩu nhỏ son 3CE ra rồi thả vào cốc nước, trường hợp son chìm xuống thì trong son có chì. bởi lẽ chì là kim loại nặng nên rất dễ bị chìm trong nước.

_



_

_một vài cách thử chì trong son môi_

Bài viết trên đã hồi đáp yêu cầu về vấn đề "_*Son 3CE có chì không*_" giúp con gái Khám phá. giả dụ bạn có thể chắc chắn son 3CE chính hãng thì có thể an tâm áp dụng mà không thích Phân vân rằng hàm lượng chì trong son gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe. bên cạnh đó để chắc chắn hơn thì bạn cũng có thể ứng dụng những cách thử chì trong son 3CE mà DailyVita.vn đã Tìm hiểu trên đây. Chúc phụ nữ luôn xinh đẹp rạng ngời và thoải mái dùng những màu son mà mình ưa thích.

Nguồn: Son 3CE Có Chì Không Đánh Giá Từ Các Chuyên Gia


----------

